# Private and semi-private maternity



## Warren (14 Sep 2006)

hi guys,

Can anyone explain to me all the differences between private and semi-private maternity care and how the costs then differ? We currently have VHI Plan B.

Currently what I understand is:

Accommodation
With private you will (if possible) get your own room in a hospital and with semi-private you share a two/four bed room. In a public hospital all the room costs are covered.

Clinics/Obstetrician
Private - you book your own OB and then get appointments with him at appointed specific times for the course of your pregnancy. He will conduct all scans. He will also be in attendance at the birth. The cost is anywhere up to 3000 (including his attendance at the birth) and under our insurance policy (VHI Plan B) none of this cost is covered.
Semi private - dont really understand at all how this works or what it costs?


Others
As far as I understand things like epidural, anaesthetist fees and doctor's delivery fee are all covered under Plan B for both private and semi-private


All advice appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Violet Rose (14 Sep 2006)

Warren said:


> Clinics/Obstetrician
> Private - you book your own OB and then get appointments with him at appointed specific times for the course of your pregnancy. He will conduct all scans. He will also be in attendance at the birth. The cost is anywhere up to 3000 (including his attendance at the birth) and under our insurance policy (VHI Plan B) none of this cost is covered.
> Semi private - dont really understand at all how this works or what it costs?


 
I would just like to add that he may NOT be in attendance at the birth.  Private does not guarantee you this.  He may be at another delivery.  
The consultions you pay and they would go towards an outpatient excess, check this on your policy.  As maternity is not an "illness" the grant for maternity is an extra benefit on the policy that you have. 

From a personal point of view, I have been public twice - granted i didnt see my consultant at the birth (dont think I wanted to anyway) but I had no problems with the system.  Epidural was still offered to me - treated no different.  No Bills either.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Sep 2006)

As far as I recall the main differences between private and semi-private are (a) accommodation possibly subject to availability and (b) with private you should see the same team each ante natal visit whereas with semi you may see different teams/people (again possibly subject to availability). The medical care itself itself should be the same whether you go public, semi or private as far as I know.


----------

